# Planung einer Orientierungsfahrt



##  (21. November 2000)

Hi Leute, am vergangenen Wochenende haben wir an einer Orientierungsfahrt im Harz teilgenommen. Wir haben jede Menge Spaá gehabt und uns nun berlegt, ob diese Veranstaltungsform nicht auch mal etwas fr unseren Club w"re. So eine Orientierungsfahrt w"re wesentlich leichter zu planen und durchzufhren, als ein Rennen oder ein Marathon... Was ist Eure Meinung hierzu??? K"nntet Ihr Euch so etwas fr unseren Club vorstellen? Gabi


----------



## Thomas (21. November 2000)

Hi Gabi, ich war noch nie auf einer Orientierungsfahrt - f"hrt da jeder mit Karte, Kompass und GPS los oder was habe ich mir genau darunter vorzustellen?   ) Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knopfauge (21. November 2000)

Moin Thomy, ja, jeder bekommt eine Karte, Kompaá wird selbst mitgebracht...GPS gibbet nich  -) Kurzfassung: es wurden Pl"tze auf einer Karte markiert. Einige Stellen waren Nieten (es gab dafr also keine Punkte), die Nieten wurden aber erst am Start bekannt gegeben. Zeitlimit war 5Std, danach gabs Punkteabzug. Je nach Entfernung und Schwere der Pl"tze gab es unterschiedliche Punkte... Hat wirklich Spaá gemacht!!!  (also, wenn Du was bern Harz wissen willst...ich war berall, nur nicht da, wos die Punkte gab   )   Susanne(!)


----------



## Frank (21. November 2000)

Na ihr Nasen ... also das w"r ne Supersache wenn ihr sowas organisieren wrdet - dann machen wir Ingelheim gegen Frankfurt *g* !! W"r das nix? Wir wrden natrlich auch beim Planen mit helfen oder was sonst so anf"llt ! Bussi Frank


----------



## Werner (21. November 2000)

Hi Gabi, ich f"nde, das w"re mal ïne gute Sache, so ïne Orientierungsfahrt im Binger-Wald oder so. Wennïs mit der Planung losgeht, bin ich gerne dabei. Bis Sonntag, Gruá Werner


----------

